
Mxnet-the-straight-dope: An interactive book on deep learning in concept and MXNet - sebg
https://github.com/zackchase/mxnet-the-straight-dope
======
arankhanna
These are really solid for anyone coming from numpy land. Looking forward to
the more advanced tutorials

